# NIC / C&C set-ups!



## Siobhan (Mar 2, 2011)

Have you designed a NIC / C&C cage and you want to share? Put all your pictures here!

I'm excited to see everyone's hand-made creations!


----------



## goneforbaroque (Mar 5, 2011)

Bunny Townhouse


----------



## pet_lover48 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi! I love your set-up. Your rabbits look very happy/laid back. 

Just wondering, do they chew those white pet beds because I was planning on putting one in the cage of the rabbits that I'm wanting to adopt, but I was worried they'd try to chew it.

Let me know.

Thanks,

Kaylee


----------



## goneforbaroque (Mar 24, 2011)

My boys don't chew the beds. They dig in them a little which pulls out some of the fleece, but they don't seem to eat it. I first tried covering them with a towel, but the little rabbit likes eating holes in towels so I gave up and took it out. He seems to leave the bed alone though. They also have plenty of other things to nibble on. I watched them carefully the first few days because I was also worried about them accidentally eating the beds so I guess I would recommend the 'see how they do' approach...good luck! I'd love to see pics of your set up


----------



## BaileysMom (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh wow, that is awesome, I wish I had the room for a set up like that with my buns! Unfortunately they are stuck to their small cages with LOTS of free running time in an exercise pen. Once I can get ALL 4 of my bunnies to coexist peacefully they will all have free run of the living/dining room for most the day. I just have to wait till my one recently neutered male's hormones calm down some so I can get the two males to get along, otherwise all the rest get along with everyone.


----------



## pet_lover48 (Mar 24, 2011)

*goneforbaroque wrote: *


> My boys don't chew the beds. They dig in them a little which pulls out some of the fleece, but they don't seem to eat it. I first tried covering them with a towel, but the little rabbit likes eating holes in towels so I gave up and took it out. He seems to leave the bed alone though. They also have plenty of other things to nibble on. I watched them carefully the first few days because I was also worried about them accidentally eating the beds so I guess I would recommend the 'see how they do' approach...good luck! I'd love to see pics of your set up



Hi! Thanks so much for the reply to my question. 

I think once I adopt my 2 rabbits, I'll try a pet bed and see how it goes - hopefully they won't chew/eat them becauseyours look pretty comfy on them.

(Yes, once I adopt them, I'll be sure to post pics of their cage set-up.)

Thanks,

Pet_lover48


----------



## Yield (Mar 24, 2011)

[align=center]My dad and I built this =) Well mostly my dad (I'm not good with tools) but it was pretty easy over all! The only hard part was cutting the wood and plastic for the bottom and for the shelf. And the hole drilling. But then we just attached the NIC panels to the wood on bottom and the shelf fits perfectly in there.. =)


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 24, 2011)

I bought Gus a pet bed . . . he thought it was a litter box. :rollseyes

In the end, it didn't go to waste, though, because I now use it in his pet carrier. He doesn't pee on it in there!

Here's Gus's set-up (this is an old picture, but not much has changed. I ended up taking out the toys because he never plays with them and he now has a dish instead of a water bottle, but otherwise, it's all the same!):






Rue


----------



## buns2luv (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## pet_lover48 (Mar 24, 2011)

*buns2luv wrote: *


>




Wow, that is a Really nice set-up - so much room and lots of toys/things to chew. Your rabbit is very lucky.

Thanks,

Pet_lover48


----------



## buns2luv (Mar 25, 2011)

Kaylee, Thank you!


----------



## jerseywool704 (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's my bunny condo! She loves napping up on the very top floor! Haha  Then the rest of the room (I should say "her room"!) is where her toys are


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 4, 2011)

Geez, some of those are nicer than my first apartment.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Apr 9, 2011)

Here are 2 set ups I have had

First...





Then i got tired of vacuuming up the roll away poos... and my mom got me a pool...





Neither of those are in use now, but I have the pannels and always make shelves for whatever they are living in at the moment. THey get a good amount of 'variety'


----------



## Ponyta (Apr 9, 2011)

Ohmaigosh, I love the pool! That is hilarious! You all have great set ups!


----------



## countrybuns (Apr 13, 2011)

I love the pool idea!!


----------

